# Anyone still using Touch OSC?



## Alex Fraser

Hey all.
Having not used it in a while, I've just discovered that I can use Touch OSC as a pure midi controller over Core Midi/Lightning cable.
This simplifies things for me, so I'm diving back in with a view to setting up some articulation switching and other goodies.

How are you guys using the program? All screenshots welcome!


----------



## widescreen

I've just bought TouchOSC to use it with a new Amazon FireHD 8 controlling 2 Windows systems. When it arrives I will do my first steps. Beginning with Embertone Intimate Strings. So no help from me available yet, but I'm also curious about any use cases.


----------



## Virtual Virgin

I've programmed controllers for:
Sample Modeling Brass and Strings
SWAM woodwinds
Embertone ISS and Joshua Bell
Omnisphere
Trilian
Keyscape
Orange Tree guitars
Cubase Track Quick Controls

I use it to record automation passes mostly.


----------



## kaipiranha

Articulation switching with Touch OSC is great, because you can name the switches. Much more convenient than a keyboard for this task if you ask me. (And you can also program an x/y-pad if want to take a more adventurous path.  )


----------



## IFM

Using with a cheap Fire tablet mounted to my S88mkII


----------



## mikeh-375

yep, I still use it. Have made templates for OT, Spitfire, Sample Modelling etc. It's nice and easy to use.


----------



## packhorse

mikeh-375 said:


> yep, I still use it. Have made templates for OT, Spitfire, Sample Modelling etc. It's nice and easy to use.


----------



## packhorse

I have Spitfire and want to use Touch with it. Have you an easy set up guide you can help me with it? I have downloaded the Touch app.Thanks.


----------



## stigc56

mikeh-375 said:


> yep, I still use it. Have made templates for OT, Spitfire, Sample Modelling etc. It's nice and easy to use.


Is there a possibility for 2 way communication with Touch OSC?


----------



## mikeh-375

stigc56 said:


> Is there a possibility for 2 way communication with Touch OSC?



...do you mean from Daw to touchOSC? If so, I'm not sure.


----------



## mikeh-375

packhorse said:


> I have Spitfire and want to use Touch with it. Have you an easy set up guide you can help me with it? I have downloaded the Touch app.Thanks.



I actually uploaded the templates here a while back.
Here's some, just change the extensions back to .touchosc as I had to change them to pdf to upload. They are good enough to use and get you started.


----------



## mikeh-375

...and here's SFA winds...


----------



## Alex Fraser

mikeh-375 said:


> ...do you mean from Daw to touchOSC? If so, I'm not sure.


There is. I have two way midi working in Logic anyway..

If you assign a control to logic (ie volume) then the midi data is sent back to the tablet keeping everything in sync. It’s setup specific though.


----------



## storyteller

stigc56 said:


> Is there a possibility for 2 way communication with Touch OSC?


Same with Reaper. Just make sure you have the appropriate midi out port enabled in Reaper’s settings (it is disabled by default).


----------



## stigc56

Yes I meant from DAW to OSC.


----------



## Virtual Virgin

stigc56 said:


> Yes I meant from DAW to OSC.



It will work if your DAW will do it.
In Cubase, you need to use both "transmit" and "receive" (on each slot) in the list editor under remote setup.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Anyone got any tips for stopping “finger stick” on the screen?

I brought some “finger sleeves” on Amazon (designed for gamers) which work brilliantly but would rather not wear them all of the time..


----------



## jeffreycl

I assume you mean finger not moving smoothly on the glass. 
I'm using Touch OSC on an old iPad with a screen protector. Not sure if it's because it has some years on it or because the screen protector was designed that way but I can slide my fingers over the screen without issue. I believe my wife (yes, it's her hand-me-down) found a screen protector for the very reason of being able to swipe easily. Might want to check out screen protectors with that feature. Also have a protector on the phone and can slide easily.


----------



## David Kudell

I want to set up a TouchOSC to control Cubase after seeing Pieter Schlosser’s setup. Here’s a photo from his Instagram. I’m going to ask him about doing a tutorial on how to make this, let me know if anyone would be interested.


----------



## jeffreycl

I'd be interested. 

I found it was very easy to set up but I mainly use it to control commands in Cubase although I did create a master volume fader for my headphones. I really am interested how others might be using the fader/knob controls and whether they use a feedback to OSC. That is where I had issues. Didn't like having the fader in a different position than Cubase and create a jump in position when moved. That's why I use it as basically a push-button board to control Cubase but even with that it is still a huge time saver.

I use many of the same buttons on Pieter's screen with mine (obviously my layout is different along with colors).


----------



## whinecellar

Oh my word yes - I’ve used it daily for 10 years now and I’d be lost without it. It’s just so easy to create and edit custom templates for it. I do wish it had a few more features like a wider color palette, advanced graphics, etc., but for what it does, it’s crucial for me...


----------



## halfwalk

I'd love to continue using it but the editor doesn't work anymore (the buttons don't do anything, can't save/load/sync), and support has not responded. Anyone else have this problem (Windows 10 x64) and been able to find a solution? Same results running the .exe or the .jar, tried compatibility mode to no avail.


----------



## jeffreycl

I just used the editor yesterday to modify one of my tabs and worked fine. Also running Win10 64bit.
The editor is installed in the x86 program folder so it is a 32 bit program but that shouldn't matter. Have you tried setting it to run as administrator? I have mine set to run as administrator when I start it. Not sure if it will matter, but worth a shot.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Here's the UI I'm working on - still testing out the usability, but so far, so good. Works like a charm and 
setting up was a breeze. I also created an Excel sheet to keep track of all the buttons and what they're routed to, because A - I like to keep things organized and easy to track and C; I guess I'm a giant nerd.

I switched over to TouchOSC from Lemur a few weeks ago, because it made me want to scoop out my eyes with a rusty spoon on more than one occasion. 

So yeah - a bunch of tabs as you can see. With 2-way communication where needed. 
I ditched the ability to select articulations - turns out nine out of ten times I just draw them in in the Key Editor, so there you go. 

I think TouchOSC is great and super easy to use. If anyone's interested - I wouldn't mind sharing the template.




























1/2.......


----------



## quickbrownf0x

quickbrownf0x said:


> Here's the UI I'm working on - still testing out the usability, but so far, so good. Works like a charm and
> setting up was a breeze. I also created an Excel sheet to keep track of all the buttons and what they're routed to, because A - I like to keep things organized and easy to track and C; I guess I'm a giant nerd.
> 
> I switched over to TouchOSC from Lemur a few weeks ago, because it made me want to scoop out my eyes with a rusty spoon on more than one occasion.
> 
> So yeah - a bunch of tabs as you can see. With 2-way communication where needed.
> I ditched the ability to select articulations - turns out nine out of ten times I just draw them in in the Key Editor, so there you go.
> 
> I think TouchOSC is great and super easy to use. If anyone's interested - I wouldn't mind sharing the template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2.......



2/2.....


----------



## X-Bassist

Some great layout ideas, congrats. If you could share the files, that would be great. I’m always packing things a little too tight, and your use of space makes it looks better organized at a glance.

It takes a bit to get use to the process of design, upload, test out, redesign... but I was able to make controllers for Kontakt instruments that we intergrated into a released product a few years ago. Not sure how many are using TouchOSC, but it definitely added better usability to instruments like Thrill and Masteria (Big X-Y pad with controllers). I thought the idea of a free control app added a lot of value to the product.



quickbrownf0x said:


> 2/2.....


----------



## Laddy

Looks great, would love to try it .


----------



## quickbrownf0x

X-Bassist said:


> Some great layout ideas, congrats. If you could share the files, that would be great. I’m always packing things a little too tight, and your use of space makes it looks better organized at a glance.
> 
> It takes a bit to get use to the process of design, upload, test out, redesign... but I was able to make controllers for Kontakt instruments that we intergrated into a released product a few years ago. Not sure how many are using TouchOSC, but it definitely added better usability to instruments like Thrill and Masteria (Big X-Y pad with controllers). I thought the idea of a free control app added a lot of value to the product.



Thanks! Here you go. I also added my Excel sheet and generic remotes - maybe those'll help as well. 
I'm still working on it, as you can see. 


Cheers. 🤟


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Laddy said:


> Looks great, would love to try it .



Tadaaaa


----------



## quickbrownf0x

quickbrownf0x said:


> Thanks! Here you go. I also added my Excel sheet and generic remotes - maybe those'll help as well.
> I'm still working on it, as you can see.
> 
> 
> Cheers. 🤟


Some pics would be awesome.


----------



## Ben Cepeda

Saw this post on Facebook a few weeks ago in a Reaper group. Its a Reaper layout made by Eduardo Patricio. I haven't dived into it too much but its well designed. I'll be using it to learn how to create my own layout in the future.

Download link - https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://lnkd.in/ehTpFCm?fbclid=IwAR1bC_ER_T5_FKrNEm2ZCvZKmp6D4AUYC9gTeny74obBxxpotW_vXTiGoqE&h=AT3DFnj42-16ExENww7ru2v9RariFvGKY6Ecn7SDdufZX5IfjJqWecwAPmfGmWNf6k5CByCgijnYwxy-cP7B_TEMZnYYhqzaKmm93RMUO3uXq6crThmZvs8KIsox_-kuLmM-YPvecjaOSgtPBw&__tn__=-UK-R&c[0]=AT2WPvGrv_ogavHeRdClEnV_Un-xe0UShjNDp-_Vqx-70qvD9jdn7LmrA1QWDO7weYhaP8OeQ5u3ft8LW5TGfsH1iOlCiMIOaC3eF6P19N2Z8HeuNdCi_trjZ0Sp-kW0iiGcnhjq3xGlRX5TTweluudcU9YvanNJXbJstd6NimJmXptx5Z3GOno8ZA

Video


----------



## dfrez

I'm not sure whether this question is better suited as a new thread or whether it's appropriate to put here. 

I've got an Amazon Fire, Windows 10, and Reaper. Got TouchOSC and Reaper happily sends messages to the Fire (just using the Logicpad setting now). But nothing that I do on the Fire is transferred to the computer and Reaper. I cannot get any response from the "Listen" button in Reaper, so it seems that no information is being transferred from the Tablet. Or, perhaps the info is being transferred and the computer is not receiving it or it is blocking it. 

I have opened up ports, at one point I totally disabled Firewall, Antivirus, and Malware programs so my computer was totally open. Still the same result--Reaper sends to the tablet, but Reaper is not getting info from the tablet. 

I do have touchosc bridge running and touchosc set up in Reaper as an input. Incidentally I also set it up as an output, but sending info to the tablet doesn't seem to be the problem (and was working even before I set touchosc up as an output.)

I feel like I'm missing something super obvious! Those of you who have two way communication (especially if you have Reaper)--any insight? Did your's just work right away? 

Thanks much all!


----------



## jeffreycl

It will be interesting to see if anyone else has input. I use Cubase but always found 2-way communication problematic so just left it as an input only midi controller. With fader or knob control the feedback from Cubase would fight with the input from the tablet. I could get button state information back from Cubase to the tablet to show button status but then couldn't use faders or knobs with any precision at all.

But, just using TouchOSC Bridge as the input and output device on the Generic Midi controller in Cubase did not give 2-way communication. Don't know why but it didn't. I had to route information through a dummy midi channel and out a virtual midi port and...quite frankly it was such a convoluted mess I cannot even remember how I did it. But, as I said, it was too problematic to be functional. The issue is that Bridge is 2-way communication BUT can only communicate one way at a time. I set the faders and knobs as "pick-up" in Cubase so I do not get the jump in movement in Cubase when I touch it.

Probably the best analogy I could give based on my observation is that Bridge is acting like a traffic cop on a one lane road where the 2-way traffic has to stop and go periodically as the officer lets it. So, due to the midi road rage developing, I decided to make it a one-way street and put the officer on desk duty. It may not be accurate, but that's what it looked like.


----------



## dandandaaan

I've been recently getting into TouchOSC and OSCulator for some hands-on Logic control. Here's where I'm at so far, running TouchOSC on an old iPad (1st gen Air!) via the amazing (but woefully under-supported) OSCulator:






My finest achievement to date is probably the "velocity fix" slider and button on the first page - when you click that button, all MIDI input fixes to the velocity value that you dial in with the slider, which also updates the value of the label from 0-127 so you can dial in precise velocities; super useful for percussion multis to get _just_ the right sample triggered. It does require a bit of a build in the Logic MIDI Environment but I'm happy to share with anyone who's interested.

However I'm having a bit of an issue with the second page - it was previously working fine and then I took a little bit of a break. Hooked it back up and for some reason Logic isn't recognising any keypresses/keybord shortcuts from Osculator (all the buttons on page 2 are mapped to simple keyboard shortcuts, no MIDI). I've detailed it in a thread here if anyone thinks they might be able to help! I can't think what has changed other than probably a few system updates. Is it possible something has broken Logic's ability to "receive" virtual keystrokes or something? Very odd as the rest of the template is working a treat.

Also, would love to know what people's most useful TouchOSC hacks/shortcuts/controllers are for Logic, as I have quite a lot of blank space left to fill...


----------



## quickbrownf0x

dandandaaan said:


> I've been recently getting into TouchOSC and OSCulator for some hands-on Logic control. Here's where I'm at so far, running TouchOSC on an old iPad (1st gen Air!) via the amazing (but woefully under-supported) OSCulator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My finest achievement to date is probably the "velocity fix" slider and button on the first page - when you click that button, all MIDI input fixes to the velocity value that you dial in with the slider, which also updates the value of the label from 0-127 so you can dial in precise velocities; super useful for percussion multis to get _just_ the right sample triggered. It does require a bit of a build in the Logic MIDI Environment but I'm happy to share with anyone who's interested.
> 
> However I'm having a bit of an issue with the second page - it was previously working fine and then I took a little bit of a break. Hooked it back up and for some reason Logic isn't recognising any keypresses/keybord shortcuts from Osculator (all the buttons on page 2 are mapped to simple keyboard shortcuts, no MIDI). I've detailed it in a thread here if anyone thinks they might be able to help! I can't think what has changed other than probably a few system updates. Is it possible something has broken Logic's ability to "receive" virtual keystrokes or something? Very odd as the rest of the template is working a treat.
> 
> Also, would love to know what people's most useful TouchOSC hacks/shortcuts/controllers are for Logic, as I have quite a lot of blank space left to fill...


[In Cartman's voice:] 'Sweeeet!' 👍🏻


----------



## jeffreycl

Maybe I'm behind the times, but has anyone discovered using TouchOSC as a Mackie controller? I have been playing around with this for the past few weeks and have a screen set up on an old iPad with 8 faders, 8 v-pots, a scrub(?) wheel, bunch of buttons, and LED feedback. (See pic) Using Cubase.

By using a virtual midi cable (such as LoopMidi), I can send the output from Cubase to the cable. Then using MidiTools from Mountain Utilities, I can connect their virtual Mackie screen to the virtual midi cable. Then I use BOME Midi Translator Classic with midi cable as input and TouchOSC as output. I found the translator only needed IF you want the virtual Mackie screen and/or the pan position of Center to show up properly on TouchOSC. If you don't want those, then seems setting midi out to TouchOSC works great also.

I found that the V-pot LED returns seem to be values 17-26 on the appropriate CC. However a value of "Center" is 86. That is why you see the pan position in channels 3-8 appear to be hard right. Channels 1 and 2 are slightly off "C". This picture was taken when I had Cubase's Mackie out connected directly to TouchOSC instead of the virtual midi cable. I use the translator to translate the value of 86 to 22 on those LED's to put the LED in the center.

I can bank and channel left and right and watch the indicators in Cubase move with my button presses. The faders and pan positions also change with the grouping (just like it were motorized faders). When I touch a fader, Cubase will move the selection to that channel. The faders are set to "Relative" in TouchOSC so I can grab the fader anywhere on the fader and start moving it from its current position without the annoying "jump" in value.

Faders use Pitchwheel for channels 1-8 and set to "Relatvie" to keep a full head of hair. If you want, pitchwheel for channel 9 is set to the Stereo Out control.

V-pots are encoders using value on Channel 1, CC's 16-23 (typically range is 0 to 127 but for the vpots use 65 to 1 to make work properly)

Scrub wheel is encoder using value on channel 1, CC60 (again, range of 65 to 1)

Buttons get a bit trickier. In TouchOSC set them up as "Touch" and "System Exclusive" with a message of 90ii7F where ii is the note ID (Appendix C from https://web.archive.org/web/20130402181113/http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/Logic7_DedicatedCntrlSurfaceInfo.pdf) (Appendix B is quite helpful also) For Cubase anyway, use http://www.synthmanuals.com/manuals/steinberger/cubase_studio_4/mackie_control_studio/mackie_control_studio.pdf to convert the Logic control to Cubase control. The ID descriptions in the Logic manual do not necessarily correspond 1 to 1 with Cubase function. In hindsight, you might be able to set buttons using NOTE in TouchOSC but I already started down the sysex path and found it much quicker and easier to set buttons. Also "Local Feedback Off" is checked.

V-Pot pan LED feedback uses the same channel and CC but range is 17 to 27 and convert value 86 to value 22 in BOME.

For button LED feedback set TouchOSC to Value and Note with channel 1, Note ID, and range 0 to 127. Here, Note ID is the ID from the logic document but you need to convert the hexadecimal ID value to decimal to set the Note in TouchOSC. Windows calculator set to Programming mode works great for that or do it manually because math is fun. 

Just playing around with BOME's pro trial version, I can see where some pretty powerful stuff could be done.

I'll try to answer any questions, but am certainly no expert. I just found this when I started researching my "rabbit trail" when I asked myself, "What would happen if I...", and it actually started working. Next rabbit trail is, "What will happen if I have TouchOSC set as input to a Mackie AND Generic remote in Cubase?"

Thought and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Alex Fraser said:


> There is. I have two way midi working in Logic anyway..
> 
> If you assign a control to logic (ie volume) then the midi data is sent back to the tablet keeping everything in sync. It’s setup specific though.


How did you connect the tablet with Logic ? As control surface or just via the Midi-bridge ? TouchOSC works great for me for KS and CC data, but it‘s not reliable for Logic short cuts and commands and I don‘t get the two way feature to work at all.


----------



## Loïc D

Heinigoldstein said:


> How did you connect the tablet with Logic ? As control surface or just via the Midi-bridge ? TouchOSC works great for me for KS and CC data, but it‘s not reliable for Logic short cuts and commands and I don‘t get the two way feature to work at all.


I think you need to add it as a control surface.

I'm experimenting with Open Stage Control on Logic and will probably investigate TouchOSC a bit more. My main hassle is the sheer lack of documentation on OSC protocol for Logic.

What I don't get so far is whether OSCulator is needed or not.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Mmh, I tried to avoid this, mostly because I‘m lazy and want keep it simple. Same for OSCulator. Butmaybe I need to dive in a bit more. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Alex Fraser

It doesn’t need to be added as a control surface for two way communication. You don’t even need to have the bridge running or go anywhere near OSC.

The setup is made possible via midi over lightening cable. Am away from the studio at the moment but if anyone wants more help, let me know and I’ll go into more detail when I can.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Alex Fraser said:


> It doesn’t need to be added as a control surface for two way communication. You don’t even need to have the bridge running or go anywhere near OSC.
> 
> The setup is made possible via midi over lightening cable. Am away from the studio at the moment but if anyone wants more help, let me know and I’ll go into more detail when I can.


That‘s very kind Of you. I have an old iPad2 connected with cable, so I‘m very curious to learn how it could work.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Heinigoldstein said:


> That‘s very kind Of you. I have an old iPad2 connected with cable, so I‘m very curious to learn how it could work.


Ok, so this combination worked for me. You can use it as a jump-off point or swap things around. It's all a bit of a Dark Art.

Connect the iPad to your Mac via USB/Lightening.
Activate "Inter-Device Audio" on your Mac. See here: https://developer.apple.com/documentation/audiotoolbox/enabling_usb_audio_and_midi_for_ios
In Touch OSC, use "Core Midi" as your connection. De-activate the Bridge and OSC options.
That's it. You should still be receiving midi in logic if this is set up correctly.

The next step is to assign your Logic controls as normal. Make sure that the midi input assigned to your control assignment is "iPad" if you want two-way communication to work.

A "con" of this method is that it uses 100% midi - a lower resolution than OSC. You'll have decide if it's an acceptable tradeoff.

A site benefit of Inter-Device Audio is that you can record audio directly into Logic from your iPad. Good for capturing YouTube etc. Midi is also tighter - good for quick articulation changes.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Great thanks alot. As soon as I done with my current project I‘ll give it a try.


----------



## Pier

Hey @quickbrownf0x you're using Windows, right?

Are you sending the OSC data via USB or Wifi?

Is the Hexler software for Windows good?


----------



## Pier

I tested TouchOSC on Windows.

MIDI works ok via Wifi using Hexler's bridge. I have a good gigabit Wifi but randomly the signal degrades for a second and seems to do little jumps instead of receiving fluid CC data.

Apparently it's possible to use USB after installing iTunes to enable Bonjour. I will test that and report back. The problem is that this only works for MIDI not OSC which AFAIK does require a real network.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Pier said:


> I tested TouchOSC on Windows.
> 
> MIDI works ok via Wifi using Hexler's bridge. I have a good gigabit Wifi but randomly the signal degrades for a second and seems to do little jumps instead of receiving fluid CC data.
> 
> Apparently it's possible to use USB after installing iTunes to enable Bonjour. I will test that and report back. The problem is that this only works for MIDI not OSC which AFAIK does require a real network.



Hi, sorry - yeah I use Wifi together with Touchbridge and it worked straight away. No delays or jumps like you mention, nothing. 

But I think I only send/receive MIDI CC data, so no OSC needed with my template. 

The editor for Windows works fine - much more stable than, for instance, Lemur. Could use a few more options, but yeah. 👍🏻


----------



## Chaosmod

Sorry for the post necromancy, but... does anyone have a good working template for controlling BBC SO and EWHO via TouchOSC using Cubase? I'd love to not have to reinvent the wheel on this...


----------



## erodred

Chaosmod said:


> Sorry for the post necromancy, but... does anyone have a good working template for controlling BBC SO and EWHO via TouchOSC using Cubase? I'd love to not have to reinvent the wheel on this...







__





(Download) Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional Touch OSC Control Template


Hi there, With the updated release of TouchOSC I decided to remake my template for Spitfire BBCSO Pro. Simple setup allowing for various CC controls, articulation switching, and microphone mixing. Took some inspiration from Graham Wayne's template posted here and made some workflow and GUI...




vi-control.net





I found this post. Not the exact one I was looking for, but I remembered someone doing an extensive template and sharing it.


----------



## Chaosmod

erodred said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Download) Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional Touch OSC Control Template
> 
> 
> Hi there, With the updated release of TouchOSC I decided to remake my template for Spitfire BBCSO Pro. Simple setup allowing for various CC controls, articulation switching, and microphone mixing. Took some inspiration from Graham Wayne's template posted here and made some workflow and GUI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this post. Not the exact one I was looking for, but I remembered someone doing an extensive template and sharing it.


Thank you so much! I searched but it didn't pull up. I'm also trying to locate the post he references, but it didn't come up either


----------



## Alvaro PaivaB

dandandaaan said:


> My finest achievement to date is probably the "velocity fix" slider and button on the first page - when you click that button, all MIDI input fixes to the velocity value that you dial in with the slider, which also updates the value of the label from 0-127 so you can dial in precise velocities; super useful for percussion multis to get _just_ the right sample triggered. It does require a bit of a build in the Logic MIDI Environment but I'm happy to share with anyone who's interested.


Hello Dan, if you are still willing to share the magic in the Environment to get this going with MIDI, I am interested. Right now I am doing something similar but through Keyboard Maestro triggered from touchOSC, then to Logic. Thank you!


----------



## ChoPraTs

Is any of you using TouchOSC via TouchOSC Bridge in macOS Big Sur? Are you experiencing drops when trying to record some MIDI events?

I've been creating my template with several faders to control MIDI messages like CC1, CC11, etc. and when I'm recording anything, I noticed that the MIDI data received in Logic is sometimes inconsistent. If you look at the images that I attach, the line suffers some drops for miliseconds. I've tried other DAWs (Cubase, Garageband) and the same occurs.






I'm using the latest version of TouchOSC Bridge in a 2017 27 Inch iMac and the first generation of iPad Pro. I've connected TouchOSC over Wifi, but it seems I'm having the same problem via USB.






I don't have any drops if I connect TouchOSC directly to my iMac using a MIDI Network session, but it's a waste of time having to manually reconnect the devices every time the computer or the iPad goes to sleep. TouchOSC Bridge connects automatically, so I would prefer to use it, but these signal drops they don't allow me to use TouchOSC as an efficient controller.

Curiously I have noticed that the same version of TouchOSC Bridge does not give me any problem with an old MacBook Pro from 2007 that I had at home. It has macOS 10.11.6 El Capitan installed on it and everything is working flawlessly. So maybe the problem is related with Big Sur or my iMac... I don't know.






I've also tried closing all the other apps, firewalls, stop all running services, stop Time Machine backups, disconnect all cables and devices and only attach the power supply of the iMac... But I continue gettin these drops. The only thing that seems to solve the problem is disable Wifi and Ethernet on the iMac and connect the iPad and TouchBridge through USB. But even connected throgh USB, if Wifi or Ethernet are enabled, I get the drops again... It is as if TouchOSC Bridge bypassed the USB connection and continued using Wi-Fi despite not being configured like this in the iPad application.

Has any of you suffered the same? Any ideas?


----------



## ravez

yes, i had the same problem, you need to use the ipad via cable and also use the desktop Touch OSC, then sync the ipad to it. Even if it works perfectly i still prefer using a hardware fader, so i ended up removing the ipad from my workflow.


----------

